# Di2 issue - possible mix and match or internal battery failure



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

So I'm having a Di2 issue I can seem to resolve. I have ultergra 10 speed Di2 shifters and deriallurs paired with a Di2 internal battery. 

A few months ago I had it stop working on me after a race. Seemed like the battery was dead but hooking up a external battery to the system did nothe but make it seem like it was trying to shift for a second then stop. After much messing with it I took it to the shop and they managed to flash the firmware and get it working again. 

It was fine for a few months until this morning. This Am during some cross drills t he front deraillure ceased working and the rears shifting went very jumpy on me. I figured the batter was fading (even tho it seemed too quick). As I was headed home (all of 3 miles) the rear shifting became worse and worse.

I hooked it up to charge and left it for 3 hours. The indicator light is still red so its not charging. The rear makes sounds like its trying to shift but does not and the front is dead.

I'm wondering if the firmware somehow got corrupted or if the battery is bad (it did not show up as bad when they checked it last time).

Has anyone had similar issues?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

One possibility is the limit screws on the rear mech.

If one is turned in a little bit too far, it will cause this issue. The mech will be fighting against it self per se and the battery will continue to drain non stop. 

The fix is to back out the limit screws and do them over. Remember that they are not the same thing as mechanical limits, they cannot actually limit anything. If your limit screw is touching the plate it's in too far, there always needs to be a gap there. If you don't have the instructions on it let me know I'll link a download for them.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> One possibility is the limit screws on the rear mech.
> 
> If one is turned in a little bit too far, it will cause this issue. The mech will be fighting against it self per se and the battery will continue to drain non stop.
> 
> The fix is to back out the limit screws and do them over. Remember that they are not the same thing as mechanical limits, they cannot actually limit anything. If your limit screw is touching the plate it's in too far, there always needs to be a gap there. If you don't have the instructions on it let me know I'll link a download for them.


Ok I will check that - well once I get the bike back from the shop.


----------

